# The Roommate! (Screenshots of script)



## Super00141 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tell me if the writing is too small on the pictures! If it is, download the PDF! :grin:

Ok, so this is what I got so far. Again, there can only have 2 people, but I'm going to try for 3. If I can't get 3, I'll simply have it so the robber#2 and Derek are the same actor, since they are never on the stage at the same time. Please give be some dialogue, ideas, (I'm not sure how to do the ending), and tell me what you like or dislike about it! Thanks, I also do not have all the stage directions and stuff in yet, as I will be adding that in, once I see the stage I'm preforming on. To see what is possible.

Heres the PDF version: View attachment The Roommate.pdf

Heres the pictures if you don't feel like downloading:



Copy and pasting the script looked messy, I wrote it on Celtx, so copy and past didn't save indenting and spacing and stuff...

Something I should note. Brad is Robber #1 (If it wasn't obvious) and since I can only have two people, Robber #2 and Derek are never on stage at the same time. Robber #2 will be the same actor as Derek, but will be wearing a ski mask and different cloths to make it less noticeable. Derek is not Robber #2 though, its just the same actor.

What I'm looking for:

If you like/dislike it?
What you like/dislike it?
What I should change? (So it makes sense, or is worded badly, stuff like that)
Please share any dialogue you can think of?

I don't like my ending, if you can think of how I can word it so it flows better, or makes more sense. Please share it!
Also, if you can think of a completely different ending, that would be great! Please share it!


----------



## Whosthatboy305 (Sep 19, 2014)

Once I get home from work I shall check it out


----------

